# Do you guys feel that now that FLEX hired tons of drivers for Covid there are getting cheaper by the day???



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

Used to get $80-$120 offers easy last year now all I see is around $60 unless you are starring at the phone for hours trying to snatch that $70-80-90 random ones. During the height of the epidemic they hired a ton of drivers...now what the demand is going to go significantly down. What you guys think?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

i have been doing flex for years and it happens all the time


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

nighthawk398 said:


> i have been doing flex for years and it happens all the time


So you are saying it's a rollercoaster! Just like the warehouse I go into...everyday everything is done different. Total mess. No consistency and I never seem to see the same employees for more than two weeks...either they have way hell of a fast track to promotion program or no one can stand they chaos and quit. Lol. I usually get 3 hr blocks done in 1 1/2 hrs easy last time I go in on a 3 hr block and it took me 6 hours 45 packages to 45 minutes away..every package deliver to customer do not leave outside...had to call/ Knock/ Hide packages it was a nightmare..it was in the ghettoest town in my state went to 3 housing projects and had to chase a guy who after I dropped one package,I drove back on the same street and saw him steal it...Grab him..call the cops..they told me to go file a police report..so I took the package back and just let the guy go..almost got shot when I pulled to a house to quickly and scared the hell out of the guys chilling in front of it. And you think I'm making all this up. NOPE I wish. Summer break for me.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

yep a real roller coaster just go with the flow


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

At some point, the net pay for driving (i.e., the amount paid by Flex minus the cost & depreciation of the ride, etc.) will become so low that it drops below an ant's reservation wage, at which point he decides he's just going to sit it out. The equilibrium compensation level will basically be the point at which there are just barely enough ants determining that the offered rate is above each ant's reservation wage.

I know one thing - with Uncle Sam giving me the $600+/week FREE CHEESE, my reservation wage is far above the going rate for Flex.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> At some point, the net pay for driving (i.e., the amount paid by Flex minus the cost & depreciation of the ride, etc.) will become so low that it drops below an ant's reservation wage, at which point he decides he's just going to sit it out. The equilibrium compensation level will basically be the point at which there are just barely enough ants determining that the offered rate is above each ant's reservation wage.
> 
> I know one thing - with Uncle Sam giving me the $600+/week FREE CHEESE, my reservation wage is far above the going rate for Flex.


Words of wisdom. Much appreciated it. That's why this ant lol is sitting out even without government cheese... I own a luxury Black car my vehicle alone looks at me and says really man why are we here!? Very Often the Amazon employees and drivers will approach so intrigued why I'm there! One Amazon worker came up to be dumbfounded and I quote says to me " My man I have been meaning to ask you this question..why in the world you bring this here!!" I told him I was tired of being inside the house in quarantine so I figure I go around get some exercise, some air and make a couple bucks...your point is absolutely correct and one more thing Amazon cannot hold their warehouse employees either as they most likely feel like you described...every week different staff more chaos since at least 50%+ of the staff is always in training. No wonder Amazon is always hiring...sure there's demand but that's not the reason, it's the turn over. Final thought: Not worthed! Thanks for that it helps to hear someone else's perspective. &#128077;


----------

